

Guy Fawkes Day - madiator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes_Night

======
codabrink
This reminds me.. whatever happened to Anonymous' vows to take down Facebook
today? Are they still standing on that?

~~~
alexholehouse
Short answer, _they_ never did vow to -
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-57319073-245/anonymous-
say...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-57319073-245/anonymous-says-
facebook-attack-was-never-real/)

------
stfu
Somehow Guy Fawkes is becoming the Che Guevara of our time. Ironic that a mask
is the symbol of resistance today.

I just hope it doesn't become too much politicised through all the OSW stuff
and that someone still cares to keep the lulz alive.

------
Swizec
Related: Bank Transfer Day -> [http://mashable.com/2011/11/05/bank-transfer-
day-on-facebook...](http://mashable.com/2011/11/05/bank-transfer-day-on-
facebook/)

I think the idea is that you bail on your bank and get a different one, or
possibly none.

Although personally I'd advise against a run on the banks, it's never worked
out well at any point in history.

